# An Open Letter to Peter Harris, President/CEO of West Marine, Inc.



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Below is a letter I sent to West Marine CEO Peter Harris. I urge people to stand up to West Marine's pricing arrogance and service indifference by purchasing their boating supplies elsewhere...

April 29, 2007

Mr. Peter Harris
President and Chief Executive Officer
West Marine, Inc.
500 Westridge Drive
Watsonville, CA 95076

Dear Mr. Harris:

I know there are other avenues within your company for correspondence such as mine, so I apologize in advance for attempting to impose upon your time. However, even at your level, I’d hope you’d want to hear about how things are going at the individual store level, especially when a customer’s experience may reflect a broader trend. It’s one thing to lose a customer such as myself; quite another when the numbers may be adding up. I note from your SEC 10-K filing, and analyst reports that, financially, things aren’t stellar at West Marine. Perhaps my story can be useful, especially when I know it’s not unique.

On Saturday, April 28th, I entered your store in Tracys Landing, MD, intending to buy a variety of lines for my sailboat. Specifically, I needed Sta-Set Polyester 7/16” @ $1.29/foot, total 110 ft. = $141.90; 5/16” @ $.76/foot, total 55 ft. = $41.80, and a 20 ft. dock line @. $2.09/foot = $41.80. According to your catalog prices, I was about to spend $225.50. I assume that would be an above-average single purchase, even by West Marine’s standards. 

I arrived early – before 9:00am, because my experience at this store is that it’s difficult at times, particularly on a busy Saturday, to find someone to help you when you need assistance. Upon arrival, I approached two sales representatives and asked, “Who would like to help me get some lines cut?” A gentleman named Norman offered to help me and we went to the back of the store where spools of line are stacked. I had brought an old line with me to ensure I got the right size. I pointed to the Sta-Set lines Polyester lines and stated that’s what I wanted for my jib sheets. We determined my size was 7/16”, but that size was not in the group. He suggested another line of the same size and I had to inform him it was a dock line, not suited for my purpose (something a knowledgeable sales person would have known). He then spotted a spool up on a shelf that appeared to be what I wanted. He brought it down, it looked right, he cut two 55’ foot lengths, helped me with the other lines and I proceeded to the checkout counter. 

When the cashier totaled the order, with tax, it came to over $400.00. I questioned the total, noting the jib sheets rang up at $2.83/foot. Norman told me he was sure he had written down the correct SKUs. I said there’s no way the lines I wanted cost that much and we returned to the back of the store where we discovered the lines he cut were XLS Extra-T Double Braid, a superior quality line that was not what I had requested. Norman, confused as to what to do, went and got the manager.

When the manager arrived, the first words out of his mouth were, “Well, it looks like you just bought those lines.” I began to object and he clearly wasn’t having it. Eventually, with Norman standing by, I was able to explain what had happened. The manager finally said, “Oh, now I understand. Tell you, what I’ll do. You don’t have to buy the lines if you don’t want them.” I had already made it clear I had no intention of buying them, became very angry and berated him and his attitude quite loudly, pointing out this was not the first time he had been rude to me and I walked out of the store, telling him I’d never be back, and leaving all of the lines I had been prepared to buy behind. I returned in a few seconds and informed him the matter was not going to end there. He had nothing to say except to try to return a $10 Rewards coupon I had left on the counter. I told him what he could do with it. By the way, I note you appear to have reduced the normal “reward” from $15 to $10. Cost cutting?

In isolation, while I would have been offended by his attitude toward a regular customer, I would not have reacted as extremely as I did. However, as mentioned, he had been confrontational with me previously when I tried to use an online discount code that I had just checked on your web site (where it was accepted). The only reason I didn’t order it on the web site was because I figured I’d rather give the local store the business and I could get the item immediately. He refused to accept the coupon, saying it was fraudulent (BradsDeals.com) and he had been informed by corporate Internal Affairs (or some similar sounding organization) not to take it. When I showed him my printout from WestMarine.com, he relented. However, he clearly was not happy and had caused me to feel embarrassed as though I had tried to do something wrong.

Further, I have witnessed him being rude or confrontational to other customers and have had conversations with people who have had unfortunate experiences with him in the store and either go to competitors’ stores, or online, or to the West Marine in Edgewater, MD, where the manager has been building an excellent reputation for her customer service.

Another problem I’ve noted with the Tracys Landing store is that there appears to be excessive staff turnover. It is rare to find anyone who is knowledgeable about the products in the store. I’m now wondering, if Dave treats his customers the way he does, how does he treat his staff?
Again, in isolation, I wouldn’t bother to send this letter; I’d simply stop patronizing West Marine. However, it seems patron dissatisfaction with West Marine may be a bit of an epidemic. I live in a waterfront community and have asked around my neighborhood. Some have personal stories re the local store; others go out of their way to shop elsewhere because of the prices. 

Further, I subscribe to an email group of owners of a particular manufacturer’s boats. I’m enclosing a few samples of their enedited comments (minus names, to respect their privacy). These people have demonstrated by their participation in the email discussions that they are among the most knowledgeable sailors. As this is just one group, I have to assume you’d find similar discussions taking place all over the internet. Surely, you can draw your own conclusions from their comments. At minimum, you’re beginning to suffer from a significant image problem.

Sorry for taking so much of your time here, assuming this actually reaches your desk. But I think it’s important to speak up now and then. This is one former customer’s story, one who spent, according to my credit card records, over $1,000 in your stores last year – in what was a “light” spending year (in the previous year I spent that much on one purchase). Multiply this by who-knows-how-many, and you may want to be concerned.

Sincerely,
LM Kelly

(Discussion group comments attached)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

What a loser...go whine somewhere else.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

The market sorts that stuff out.
pigslo


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Why go to a store where you know the manager to be rude to begin with? In this part of Chesapeake country, there's a Waste Marine around every bend in the road. This guy's gotta be a troll anyway. Some first post.


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

I must say I have had the complete opposite experience with WM.

The store here on Granville island is really friendly and I shop there above all else becasue of the service. People there always talk to me and there are quite a few seasoned sailors on staff who know a lot about the products and can give good recommendations.

You may be just experiencing a rotten apple out of the bunch


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Last I checked, most of the internet coupons are internet-only...and he is complaining that the store wouldn't accept the on-line coupon at the store?

*Has Mr. LM Kelly ever heard of a phone...*_ it is a device you can use to see if a store has something in stock before going over to the store to buy said item_s.

Also, if he knew one store had better customer service and more knowledgeable staff...why'd he go to the other store in the first place. I've been to both of the stores in question, and the Edgewater store is both larger and much more sailboat oriented as I recall it.

He had a choice... but he wanted the discount of internet shopping, and the instant gratification of using the closest store to him, rather than one with knowledgable staff... what did he expect would happen???

The individual stores vary quite a bit. At one store, the clerk noticed my West Marine Advantage key tag was falling apart and told me I should call to get a new one. At the store I normally shop at, the assistant manager noticed and called and had them send me a new one. I know the staff, most of whom are very knowledgeable, and management at this particular store, and they've done things like special order items for me on my say so, rather than requiring payment up front. Not all of them are sailors, but almost all of them are boaters of some sort.


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

Both stores in the greater Victoria area have excellent staff. Now prices I'll sypathize with you on. But then again that's yet another reason to support local small shops. Almost everything is cheaper at the local commercial fishermans store. WM provides convenience. The same logic that allows me to but Arrowroot biscuits for $4.50 at 7-11. Personally I stay away from box stores in general, I've only been in a Walmart once and I ain't going back. I like supporting the local guy/girl. WM is kinda like a mini box store for sailors (except not cheap) so I only hit it up if I need too. I'm affraid I can't support you on this one. WM is what it is.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

The staff in my local West stores have all been polite and tried to be helpful, and usually were/are. Same for the West stores I've been to out of my area.

On the other hand, West's prices often baffle me no end. I'd swear, sometimes they just add another digit at one end or the other, totally at random, just to see who'll pay it.

I can see that someone would want to price local stock to cover the price of the local store overhead--but at the same time, if they want me to GO to the store, that trip costs me money too. And while I'm there, I usually walk the aisles to see what else I forgot about. So the business about dual pricing, just doesn't fly with me. If local pricing is going to be higher--the store just isn't going to get my regular business, and that opens up a whole world of internet competition that might.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeesh. I wonder how many letters he's written to Burger King?


----------



## drynoc (Jul 17, 2001)

*Tracy's Landing*

When I first got my fixer upper, I had it on the hard at Herrington Harbor South at Tracy's Landing, and I spent a lot of time in that West Marine Store. It's fair to say that 80% of the stuff I did to the boat came from there because it was so convenient. Pricing: in and out, some bad, some good, like any store. Dave: great guy. Saw me come into the store once in my working clothes (paint covered shorts and a t-shirt with a huge hole in the side) and gave me a free West Marine t-shirt - probably to keep me from embarrassing his store. (Of course, I wear the West Marine shirt around in the real world and still work in the one with the hole - why waste a good shirt?) Staff turnover: yes, but there is always high turnover in those low paying jobs.

If you spend all your time trying to make life perfect, you miss most of the merely good parts.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I know that WM Manager...she's still looking for you, apparentely she forgot to give you the "Coupons"!!!!  

Please go back for a "REFUND"!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu has way too much free time on his hands...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I had actually quit shopping at WM except for in emergency situations myself BUT now that I see the new store manager I'll be crying about everything.....and yes some of us should be sailing and not typing Think I'll walk over to WM and see a bout a part time job and what kind of spank /..............ooops what kind of discount employees get............


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

sailingdog said:


> Giu has way too much free time on his hands...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Complaining about the prices at West Marine is like driving a Hummer and complaining about the cost of gasoline.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Hummers use diesel.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Now TB, don't get technical!!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Actually, the H1 uses diesel - I think the H2 & H3 use gas . . . don't know, don't really care.

But I get the metaphor anyway . .


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I was told by a guy that owns a Hummer that he got 6 mpg. SIX! Not sure if that is true, but even if that is close... whew! That could get expensive. Of course, without a Hummer, you cannot be properly prepared for WWIII. And let's not forget, who better to master the act of Road Rage that a man with a Hummer!!

My point being, you knew the gas mileage sucked before you signed on the line. As far as the WM thing goes, yes, their prices are high. It is convenience... kind of like 7-11. But you can go in and touch and feel and browse. I actually like the stores - especially on items I need right then. They have even taken back stuff that was very questionable. However, I order most of my stuff from Defender or Sailet or someone online. You can save sales tax and it is cheaper. But you have to wait to get it and it is a pain to return. 

I have been to west marine stores all over the country, including Tampa, (lots and lots sw fl & Miami Area), San Diego (best store I have ever been, worth going in just to look around), SF, Maryland area, North Texas (Denton, Dallas, and Garland), Houston/Keemah, and several others that escape my memory at the moment. With maybe one or two exceptions, each visit was pleasant and you have better than a 50-50 of getting someone knowledgeable. The guy that runs the Denton store got his beginnings at Valiant. I like them and like the people (again, with just a couple of exceptions). If someone were to give me a hard time, they would not see me again. 

So go find a different store and realize what they are, and what they are not. Personally, I am glad they are around. Not to mention, they have big parking spots for my Hummer!

- CD


----------



## jr438234606 (Apr 25, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> But I get the metaphor anyway . .


Actually, that's a simile, not a metaphor.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

CD-
Aw, comeon, you're a technical editor you have to get the techical points right. 
What's a Hummer supposed to be? A military Humvee? A civilian H1, which is vaguely similar? Or the H2 or H3, which step down to being a Checvy pickup truck with a highly modified suspension?

The real military surplus critter is a real brute, if you read up on what it can handle, including the armor plated engine air intakes, there's nothing else wuite like it and 6mpg would be a bargain. Personally I'd like a Cadillac-Gage V-150 which gets even lower mileage, but the dang gummint won't sell me one, I'd have to bring it back from the Phillipines. I mean, honest, am I any more of a threat to my gummint than some foreigners in the Phillipines?!

Of course if you try to get acceleration out of any H# you'll kill the gas mileage, they ain't built for speed. But, if you've ever been stuck someplace and wished you cold just cross right over that guardrail and get out? Yeah, a real Humvee will do that, and you may not even feel it as you go over the top.<G>

But someone at West "Corporate" is obviously drinking the funny Kool-Aide, they keep telling me that my local West Store is the former Goldberg Marine in midtown manhattan...yah, right, it IS the closest one, and I'm STILL not going by there.<G> Damn Mainlanders, don't they know they can't get they-ah from he-ah?<G>


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello, 

I am from Texas. Everyone owns a suped-up Hummer or Truck. My favorite is going out and paying 60k for a Hummer, painting it camoflauge, and using it for the deer lease???? And all this time I thought boating was expensive!

- CD

PS And yes, we have gun racks WITH GUNS on our back glass. So go ahead, make my day!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

CD, IIRC 60k buys you an H2 at best. Or a loaded H3 after taxes and all. Or about half of an H1, or a real Humvee with minor battle damage on the surplus block.<G>

You guys lease trucks to the deer? Complete with gun racks and guns? That's might sporting of y'all.<G>


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Or, 60k buys you one months supply of gas to put in that baby.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just what we need... ******** on sailboats... 


Cruisingdad said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am from Texas. Everyone owns a suped-up Hummer or Truck. My favorite is going out and paying 60k for a Hummer, painting it camoflauge, and using it for the deer lease???? And all this time I thought boating was expensive!
> 
> ...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahhh I can photoshop......can I ??? can I????


----------



## Neises (Feb 24, 2007)

Not many google results for "******* sailboat"...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I need advice on where to mount my gun rack on my boat. Should it be forward of the steering wheel or aft?


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> I need advice on where to mount my gun rack on my boat. Should it be forward of the steering wheel or aft?


Twin .50 cals on the bow - guarantees you're the first in line at the gas dock! Also means you're never "late" for the drawbridge.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't tell him that....now he's going to install one on his boat....I can't keep the photoshop up if you guys just keep showing things to put on the boat!!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Nah. I need armorment that uses electricity. What about a giant taser gun??


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys are getting off track. That was pretty tough stuff Sabrecantible was dealing with there, and he handled himself so well. I bet he's former Marine. Way to stare down that West Marine employee, Sabrecantible! 
Sailhog


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Sailnet members could write things like, "My grandfather fought and died in the jungles of Guadacanal, but that's nothing compared to what Sabercantible went through in that West Marine store." Or: "Sabrecantible makes me proud to be a sailor."
Sailhog


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Damn Hawg...I was saving those in case he ever comes back! Now you've gone an spoiled my fun! (G) You have to think up new ones now. 
Like...."We will sell no whine before it is time." 
Or who could forget that stiirng moment in American history when sailor John Paul Jones told the British..."I have not yet bugun to whine"


----------



## l0keman (Mar 14, 2007)

I like west marine... they are kinda pricey... but that lets them have the majority of what I need to buy on hand and in my boat in the same hour! I can't take the waiting online orders require. I am restoring a boat, online is cool for little things, but If I onlined everything.... I would never finish the boat.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Cam,
This is heroic stuff he was enduring between those florescent lights and the linoleum floor of that store. Don't make light of it, don't joke about it. To be honest, I'm a little disappointed...
SH


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*I had an interesting one today...*

I need a new furler for my boat and decided on a ProFurl C350. I went to West marine and was quoted $3150.00! When I got home I called two places one being Defender the other a well know specialty rigging shop both of them sell the SAME furler a C350 ProFurl for $1649.00!!

So should I pay $3150.00 because WM has a better return policy or pay Defender $1649.00?? Hmmm that's a tough one... Oh and that's one hell of a mark up!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Halekai36-

You really need to pay the $3150 and sales tax... just in case the furler doesn't work out.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The H2 and H3 use gas, teh H1 is a 6.5TD. The H2 is based on a pickup/suburban chassis, the H3 on the colorado chassis. Unfortunetly I seem to recall teh H1 is soon to be out of production for another updated version y an unknown builder. IHC/navistar has a model one can get that is similar to the H1. A bit more power with a VT275 V6 TD vs the 6.5TD. A 5spd torqueflight tranny vs teh GM 4l80e POS 4 spd auto.

As far as WM is concerned.......at my local marina, the only marine store, but it is a SMALL WM vs in Seattle proper. If I need something at Seattle, I usually go to a better stocked cheaper competitor. 

NOT that WM is a bad place, but as mentioned, some of the employee's are not that smart, but local mgr does try, as do employees overall. And do recognize frequent shoppers. 

by the way, alex does have a lot of time on his hands, along with getting spanked by above employee would be fun, until my wonderfull wife found out, then I would be in the doghouse, and being as we do not have a dog, nor a doghouse..........I'll leave said WM employee to her vices with other folks on here!

marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD-

You need a Tesla Cannon, an electromagnetic rail gun, or a terawatt x-ray laser.

As for the Hummers... the H1 is a civilian version of the military vehicle, and uses the same gear drive system that the military vehicles do. The H2 and H3 are based on civilian vehicles and really just for posers..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hummers in bloody deed. Plonkers. Cars for nancy boys. Get yourself some real muscle. WombatLaunch V2.42 now available as optional extra.










what's more, environmentally friendly, with optional marine conversion kit can also be used to trim your new fangled pedal winches. Pedals are included.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

The ONLY way to shop at West M is with a Port Supply account(not sure what the req's are to open one now, had mine forever). That at least gets the prices down to about the same level as Defender or Boaters World (often better), and in my case there are a lot more WM's to choose from locally. It's rare in my experience to find knowledgable help in any of the big retail stores, best to know what you want before you go. John


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Speaking of Hummers -- in my day job of keeping a major federal agency safe from Al Quida and crazies with guns (yes, there's considerable hyperbole there), I also am so lucky to have the parking program as part of my vast security empire. I got an email from some guy complaining that people were vandalizing his Hummer in the parking lot -- keying the sides, letting air out of his tires, etc. So he wanted a reserved parking space next to the building so that he could keep a better eye on his vehicle. Of course, he never filed an incident report with the guards, so no one ever investigated it, we never notified the police, etc. It made me wonder whether any of the vandalism actually happened at work. 

So I said no -- three times to his stupid emails. Then he wrote to my boss who simply referred him back to me. He got another no. I finally shut him up by having a meeting with him and with the police so that they could impress upon him the importance of reporting such things, etc. They also told him that Hummers are at the top of the list for vandals these days. So check it out yourself by googling "hummer vandalism" some time. It's entertaining reading.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

This guy sounds like Thurston Howell III. What kind of sailor, or even decent shopper, watches someone start cutting off custom lengths of an expensive item and doesn't verify, from the reel, it's the correct product?

Open letter to West Marine (and anybody else trying to keep their sanity in the retail business world),

I regret the recent unpleasantness in your Maryland store. The moronic quotient is particularly high this time of year in Maryland. It's usually pretty high on the second Tuesday of November as well, but that is a different matter. While I know that you are endeavoring to keep prices down, your stores open 'til eight o'clock at night, and compete with outfits that don't even have stores, and maybe make a small profit, I do feel i should apologize for the currently high number of nimrods who walk in, have you cut line, and then decide they don't want it. I realise the craft store next door doesn't use that much of that size line in their macrame classes, and the stuff might be starting to pile up. Perhaps you could forward some of the detritus to the sailnet administrator for distribution to various sailnet members. Then we could use it to flog the bejeezus out of some of these day-glo nitwits who come on here with no other purpose other than to trash a respected company that many of rely on for many purchases we can find nowhere else so conveniently and immediately. Again my appologies. Darwinian theory appears to be fraudulent.

Your's truly,
satisfied WM customer


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> I was about to spend $225.50. I assume that would be an above-average single purchase,


Actually, I don't think this is a lot of money to spend. Certainly not at this time of year...if you put a zero on the end of it, I think that it would be a fairly significant sale, but I have seen a fair number of people spend a few thousand at a time.

Although I find West Marine to be the most expensive option, and like others who have posted, I ONLY go there because they are three minutes away from my boat, my experience regarding the staffing and service has been very different. People have been consistently friendly, and attempt to help.

However, you need to take into consideration what is going on with the economy in general. Not sure what it's like in MD, but up here - it's hard to find employees for any business, from doctors right down to burger flippers.

When you consider that there is no high school course that covers boating skills and marine maintenance, you have to accept the fact that people who are knowledgeable about boats got that knowledge through experience on and around boats.

A retailer has to cover staffing costs through their product mark-ups. Because we, the customers, don't want to spend a cent more than necessary (and I find sailors to be about the most parsimonious folk around), the retailer tries to keep his costs down, and pays no more than he has to to keep bodies on the sales floor. These wages are nowhere near enough to allow staff to own and operate a boat.

So, if the operator of the store wants to hire some people who know about boats there are three general categories of employees available to the retailer: the retired folk looking for a bit of extra income, employed boaters who are in need of a few extra dollars for one reason or another, and youngsters whose parents had boats.

It is unlikely that any of the three groups would be thinking seriously about selling clevis pins as a career, indeed, they are probably only interested in working on a part-time basis. And their level of concern and professionalism will be consistent with that.

So - you need to appreciate the fact that while you may have thought it perfectly reasonable to expect Norman (who is making probably getting paid minimum wage) to understand the difference between your perception of what constitutes a dock line and what constitutes a jib sheet - I think you're being a little unreasonable here. I am 100% confident that there are people out there who would have been quite happy to purchase the least expensive, long enough piece of rope to pull their jib in with and walked out of the store thinking Norm was a great guy.

It does sound as if the manager was pretty unprofessional, but when you consider that the people who are good at dealing with irate customers are getting paid a MINIMUM of 50K a year, and balance this against the fact that West Marine is probably averaging 500 complaints a day about their prices...well, what do you expect ? They are trying to keep costs down.

Me - regardless of what business I deal with - I go in and explain very clearly what it is that I am looking for. Before anything is done/cut/selected I ask how much it is, and I never assume that the person who I am dealing with understands anything that I have not explained thoroughly.

And I know that if I am not happy with a business - I have options.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Not many google results for "******* sailboat"...


Try Googling "MacGregor"


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

SabreCantabile said:


> whine whine whine...Further, I subscribe to an email group of owners of a particular manufacturer's boats. I'm enclosing a few samples of their enedited comments (minus names, to respect their privacy). These people have demonstrated by their participation in the email discussions that they are among the most knowledgeable sailors. *As this is just one group, I have to assume you'd find similar discussions taking place all over the internet. Surely, you can draw your own conclusions from their comments. *


If the WM CEO reads the comments here, I'm sure he's laughing his ass off.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

I shop two WM stores in the Boston area on aregular basis and have always found the staff persons very helpful and at least generally knoiwledgeable, although frankly I've been at this boating long enough that I am comfortable making all my own mistakes. The retail stores are great for the last-minute items and for things that you want to look at before purchase. I would say I buy half my my annual stuff at the local WM, another quarter from them online.

I'd miss WM a lot if they were not around. If I had found myself in the poster predicament, i bet I would have ended up with some nice XLS jib sheets at a discount...everyone COULD have been happy.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Sailormann said:


> Try Googling "MacGregor"


Hey damit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, google this . Where's the love man????


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

SF,

You know, I agree. I have always found them quick to take things back there were questionable and discount items for me. Of course, $250 would be a very small purchase for me!!!!!! I own several WM stores around the country, if you know what I mean!!

- CD


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I want to hire Sabrecantible to go after my cell phone company. That guy's as sensitive as a five dollar rubber and as vindictive as hell -- two traits you don't often find in the same man -- I mean person.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SF-

Which stores do you use??? I buy about a half of my stuff at WM, either in-store or on-line... the rest is via internet from other vendors.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

sailingdog said:


> SF-
> 
> Which stores do you use??? I buy about a half of my stuff at WM, either in-store or on-line... the rest is via internet from other vendors.


WM Canton MA or WM Braintree MA (about six miles apart - no wonder that have $$ problems) are right on RT 128, very convenient. Monahans in Weymouth MA is also excellent, especialy if you want consistent salty advice.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I know where the Braintree one is, but didn't know they had one in Canton? Do you mean the one on Industrial in Dedham?? Where is Monahans located? I usually go to the WM in New Bedford, since it is about five minutes from my boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*You do know...*

You do know, that West Marine Catalogue will match the price of thier competitors.. All you need to do is call them. Doesn't take very long either. They are a retailer and they do compete so long as you take a few extra steps.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

DaysailorKev-

Yes, but in Massachusetts, even if they price match, they're going to be 5% higher than Defender.com or Hamiltonmarine.com, or sailnet.com, since they have to charge sales tax.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

By policy they will NOT match on line competior's prices. Read the fine print in the catalog. Some STORE MANAGERS will do so...but not by policy.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

I think I know the answer to this but will ask anyway - didn't notice but has anyone indicated that WM ever responded to the originator's letter?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

While West Marine can be pricey, they make up for it in a good return policy and for the most part with a staff that is knowledgable and helpful. Isnt BOAT and acronym anyway... Bust Out Another Thousand


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

West methodically went about buying up many of it's competitors didn't they? I know M & E marine was one of them. Gad.. think of it how great it could be... to own all the companies that once were selling lower then you in your market? American free enterprise spirit! Buy low sell high! Screw the consumer! Get em for all they got! 

I recently received an email survey from WM I answered it too! Yes, I told them they are high priced. I also chastised them for not promoting the stores, stocking them better, or making it easy to order things "in house" to save shipping costs.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

most likely composed and sent via Microsoft op systems


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> or making it easy to order things "in house" to save shipping costs.


I don't know how it is over at your West, but at the West here in my area I can either call the store or visit the store to order stuff out of the catalog, and they'll deliver it to the store with no shipping costs. Of course, with 8% sales tax, that tends to negate the savings on all but the heaviest items.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One thing that strikes me as really stupid about the way West Marine does business... is that their catalog/internet business doesn't offer you to have them ship to a local store for pickup. REI does this and there's never any shipping cost... which puts them a bit more on parity with Defender et al, since Defender et al don't have to charge sales tax in most cases.


----------



## telekitr (Oct 23, 2006)

*You got it.....*



Cruisingdad said:


> Complaining about the prices at West Marine is like driving a Hummer and complaining about the cost of gasoline.


You got that right.....if you don't want to get burned, get out of the fire.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey...big news at West...Harris is gone. New guy is from West in the glory days! Maybe things will get better!
http://www.ibinews.com/ibinews/newsdesk/20071111132716ibinews.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That is good news... maybe WM will start concentrating on selling with some effort on customer service... rather than focusing on price gouging.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

What about her??

Was she laid off?? Where is she in all this??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nah, I thought she was still working at a WM near me...


Giulietta said:


> What about her??
> 
> Was she laid off?? Where is she in all this??


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

I have been dealing with Dave at the Tracy store for years.. one of the few decent guys on the HHN property.. They will even match Defender if you do your home work. 

That said any one that has owned boats long enough knows when your going to spend a little coin shop around .. West is not going to be the cheapest in most cases but it makes up for it in convience..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The over pricing at West Marine is well known by most experienced boaters. For my wife, in Vancouver BC, I bought one of those electronic relief aids for sea sickness - I paid $165 Canadian. I found the same product on the net for $80 so I emailed Wretched Marine and they responded by passing it on, and you can guess what happened, I never heard from anyone. Since this happened around the time of my hip replacement surgery, I didn't follow up on it - more important things on my mind, like pain relief.

So I vote now with my dollars, and you can guess where they aren't going. Steveston Marine is just a very short block up and I can get basically everything there and not get as ripped off.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Not sure you heard and I didn't read all the way back, but Peter Harris has been replaced. A long time member of the WM board is now CEO.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Freesail99 said:


> Not sure you heard and I didn't read all the way back, but Peter Harris has been replaced. A long time member of the WM board is now CEO.


Cam reported that in post #65 Freesail . . .


camaraderie said:


> Hey...big news at West...Harris is gone. New guy is from West in the glory days! Maybe things will get better!
> http://www.ibinews.com/ibinews/newsdesk/20071111132716ibinews.html


One of the reasons Harris threw in the towel . . .


> When he joined the company in January, 2005, the stock was trading at US$27.05 per share. Yesterday, it closed at US$9.20 per share.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Why I even said, I didn't read all the way back ......


----------

